# He is gone



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

CNN JUST SAID HE IS GONE WITH HIS FAMILY - UNKNOWN DIRECTION:clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Well last night few minutes after his "speech" there were rumors that the speech was recorded like 5 hours before it was out, and that the reason why they kept delaying the speech on TV is to wait for him to arrive Sharm el Sheikh...........

Personally? Don't think he'd ever give up being a "president" anytime soon, even if he did leave, he'd still wanna be called a "president"..........:juggle:

I know there's a word called dictator, but dictionaries need to update now, there's a new word for people like him.........d!cktators


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

Just looked on Sky News and the crowds in Cairo are marching towards the TV stations and Presidential palace. Doesn't say that he has gone anywhere!


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh no, I do hope he hasn't gone to Sharm!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I heard CNN and they said they didn't know where he or his family are,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I heard CNN and they said they didn't know where he or his family are,


BBC and AL Arabiya reporting he's gone to Sharm, which is really not news as he lives there most of his time. Mubarak going to Sharm will not appease anyone here in Egypt


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

It's also being reported on Al Jazeera English that he and his family have gone


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

going to sharm is not news.. he spends most of his time there,


----------



## sahara1 (Nov 6, 2008)

He is here in sharm. Several army boats have just passed Hadaba beach towards his villa at Tower. Also reports of him arriving by private jet last night. Hope trouble dosen't follow him¡!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

sahara1 said:


> He is here in sharm. Several army boats have just passed Hadaba beach towards his villa at Tower. Also reports of him arriving by private jet last night. Hope trouble dosen't follow him¡!



Of course it's a private jet... Jet2 have cancelled all flights


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Well last night few minutes after his "speech" there were rumors that the speech was recorded like 5 hours before it was out, and that the reason why they kept delaying the speech on TV is to wait for him to arrive Sharm el Sheikh...........
> 
> Personally?* Don't think he'd ever give up being a "president" anytime soon*, even if he did leave, he'd still wanna be called a "president"..........:juggle:
> 
> I know there's a word called dictator, but dictionaries need to update now, there's a new word for people like him.........d!cktators


That's the BEST time I feel so damn good about being wrong!!!!..............He's GONE!!!!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Bet he is in Jeddah now


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Bet he is in Jeddah now


 ....... isnt that where you are??? Are you hiding him lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> ....... isnt that where you are??? Are you hiding him lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx




Yes that is where I am... but I will return to Cairo in days ,
I bet he is here,,, its only a short hop from Sharm to here...


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Reports have just stated that the Swiss have frozen all of his potential assets.....


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

That's good, maybe the money will go back into the "coffers" of Egypt. I didn't realise that both his sons had almost the same amount of money - I wonder where and how they got rich so quick!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Fiona08 said:


> That's good, maybe the money will go back into the "coffers" of Egypt. I didn't realise that both his sons had almost the same amount of money - I wonder where and how they got rich so quick!!




I wonder if Britain will look into how he bought his houses or maybe it's best not after all we don't want Gamel claiming housing benefit


----------



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I wonder if Britain will look into how he bought his houses or maybe it's best not after all we don't want Gamel claiming housing benefit


LOL...well they are out of work so they could prob get jobseekers allowance too...


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

I heard that Gamal is in the UK and fled just as the trouble started! what a weak and spineless creature, not to stand with his father and face the music!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Fiona08 said:


> I heard that Gamal is in the UK and fled just as the trouble started! what a weak and spineless creature, not to stand with his father and face the music!!!




He is in London and has been since the first day of protests..


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Gamel, the playboy "City" businessman was sent ahead to make sure the banks were making a safe haven for the Mubarak billions in transfers. Reports that the Swiss banks will have most of it.

I wonder if he will be paying UK tax while he is here?


----------

